# Anyone in Wales?



## gluten-free-chick

hey, i was just wondering if theres anyone here from Wales.


----------



## Sharky

Yes


----------



## Rich C

I'm Welsh


----------



## gluten-free-chick

where abouts do you live? Im from south Wales.


----------



## hope*

I'm Welsh too and from South Wales


----------



## tob

I'm from Wales too.


----------



## Rich C

Sorry for the delay. South Wales. I work in Cardiff but live up in the Cynon Valley


----------



## hope*

Hey Rich, i was in Cardiff yesterday shopping, they are doing lots of building work there, crazy


----------



## Oasis

Im from wales Swansea


----------



## martina2

.Cardiff U.K.Do you suffer with Irritable Bowel Syndrome ? Why? Medical research has shown hypnotherapy to be very effective in relieving the symptoms of IBS. I am a clinical hypnotherapist and a qualified nurse with a special interest in IBS, If you would like to experience hypnotherapy I work at a clinic in Pontcanna on Saturdays For a short trial period and just a small donation of £10 to cover clinic costs and admin.


----------

